# The Ashgallow Nomads - Imperial Guard Necromundan Ash Waste guerrilla



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello there

Finally started to rebuild my Imperial Guard army the way I like it: I have thrown out the medium and heavy tanks and regular infantry (soldiers and ogryns). These are actually for sale on: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/trading-area/126083-900-point-half-painted-ig-army-sale.html (minus the veterans and the Exterminator, I have used them for parts. Price to be negotiated!). In go a whole lot of models from all over the place to build a irregular light infantry army. These will depict the ash waste nomads between two major hive cities on Necromunda (whoever knows the Necromunda fluff might remember them) and resemble a crossover between the Fremen from Dune and the survivors of a nuclear holocaust.

The actual rules for the Necromunda (skirmish) nomads can be found on: http://files.sigil.biz/data/fo_031_ash_wastes_nomads.pdf, so I am mirroring these rules. Meaning no flamers and respirators for everybody. I also give all models a grey coat under which they can take shelter and become nigh invisible in the ash wastes. 

The only vehicles will be 6 sentinels and 10 rough riders.

The first part of this army can be found on my (Dark Eldar forum) page on: Project Log: 'The Nomad Legion', Necromundan IG army. Here (and there) I will add step two: taking a troop choice and turning it into an army.

For this, I have gathered models from just about everywhere and have started cutting and pasting and green stuffing.

Here are the models I have finished last year:









Here is the work that awaits my immediate attention:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

oooohhhhh I like the looks of this! Nice to see something thing different in the way of IG. Hvae you developed some custom fluff for the force?


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> oooohhhhh I like the looks of this! Nice to see something thing different in the way of IG. Hvae you developed some custom fluff for the force?


How about...?



> *Necromundan Army Intelligence Report*
> 
> *SUBJECT :* General Alexander, count of the Ashgallow Plains, general of the 317th Necromundan Brigade, nicknamed ‘The Nomad Legion’, Necromunda.
> 
> ...





> *The Ashgallow Armistice*
> 
> Years ago, a not-too-wise Imperial secretary decided to bludgeon the Ashgallow Nomads into debt slavery. The Ashgallow Plains are the area between Hive Primus and Hive Secundus on Necromunda, and as such widely used for trade. Regular raids on caravans had made the nomads into hated savages for many influential guilders and Spire nobles, so the target seemed logical - even while the used tactics were ineffective.
> 
> ...





> *Consolidating a relative peace on the Ashgallow Plains*
> 
> Since untold centuries, the wastes around the Necromunda hives had been very similar to underhive clan structures: anarchic, lawless and ever changing, just as the waste dunes themselves. Rival gangs of nomads had fought against each other just as much as they had fought against guilder caravans crossing the ashes, only sporadically banding together under the leadership of charismatic clan leaders or to defend against outward agression. Even after the Ashgallow Armistice, ancient rivalries between different villages and tribes had continued unabated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks interesting, but any chance of some close ups of individual units and models?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha yeah... that'll do it! Nice work, when I have some breath room I'll read through it. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks interesting, but any chance of some close ups of individual units and models?


As you command!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dark Eldar heads on Cadian minis.... have no seen that before! That's awesome, it would make a great base for a unit of heavily armored Redemtourist types I think.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Dark Eldar heads on Cadian minis.... have no seen that before! That's awesome, it would make a great base for a unit of heavily armored Redemtourist types I think.


Dark Elf, actually! I use them to depict ritualistic 'death masks', something these semi-tribals don before going on a war party.

To continue, here the result of quite a few hours of mad rebuilding, here is the first part of my second wave of nomads...

Sadly this also meant reconverting models which I had already painted, but oh well...



First batch undercoated! 



These are the first 40 shot from the back:


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

A second wave of heavily converted reinforcements!



Conversions until now:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitely worth some rep. I'm seeing Necromunda models, cadians, valhallans(?) catachaans, and a few I can't identify. How did you make the cloaks?


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Definitely worth some rep. I'm seeing Necromunda models, cadians, valhallans(?) catachaans, and a few I can't identify. How did you make the cloaks?


From everywhere, but no Valhallans - steel legionnaries  Latest are 10 GW chaos cultists and 2 packets of absolute excellent pig iron 'kolony feral' and 'kolony rebel infantry' models: http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/kl8-kolony-feral-infantry-p-8.html and http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/kl5-kolony-rebel-infantry-p-7.html

The cloaks are basic greenstuff and sawdust applied with wood glue


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mare said:


> Dark Elf, actually! I use them to depict ritualistic 'death masks', something these semi-tribals don before going on a war party.


Da hell? I was thinking elf, I even said elf and for some reason I typed Eldar. Odd. Nice to see the old epicly big hunter killer missile getting some action.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Da hell? I was thinking elf, I even said elf and for some reason I typed Eldar. Odd. Nice to see the old epicly big hunter killer missile getting some action.


Haha, thanks, that idiotic missile is only there for fluff reasons, 'my evil killer anti-tank scout sentinel'. And who knows it could actually even kill something? :wink:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice conversions, can't wait to see more


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

My third and last wave of reinforcements! These models need green stuff capes and scarves, sawdust and a lick of grey undercoat, alas I don't have much time these few days, so I would like to share these last models in this state as a starter.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

(double post, mods can you please remove this)?


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Final batch of reinforcements undercoated!

Alas, I noticed my two front storm troopers (or carapace veterans) haven't been based yet...

Next shots: army overview!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

sweet army! i like how you mix bits from around very different miniatures!
+ rep


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Lemmy1916 said:


> sweet army! i like how you mix bits from around very different miniatures!
> + rep


Thanks! It'll be even more of a ragtag band once I mix my first painted troop up with these new ones! Later today probably.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

OK, here comes the whole army (at 1500 points). Missing are 10 rough riders on bikes.



First up, the defending infantry base of 30 las/autogunners with commissar, 4 nomads and a warchief.



This infantry base is led by a warlord, a standard bearer and 3 veteran nomads with sniper rifles. They are in the company of an astropath (ratskin shaman)



A firebase of three heavy weapon groups (3 mortars, 3 autocannons and 3 lascannons) are behind cover in the rear.



This infantry troop of 30 las/autogunners is led by a commissar. An outflanking warchief (Al'Rahem equivalent), a ratskin (fluff) and 3 plasma gunners lead the troop.



3 scout seninels with multilasers try to find excellent firing positions and fill in the gap between the outflanking infantry and the firebase.



Another 3 scout sentinels with autocannons and a lascannon try to find a better firing position.



8 basic nomad storm troopers are out on their own, with an agenda of their own.



And finally, 3 missile launchers, 3 nomad juves (no function in 40K, only in Necromunda), 3 grenade launchers, 3 meltagunners, 2 plasmagunners and 2 more storm troopers act as a strategic reserve (meaning they are not part of the 1500 points, but will be used to change tactics in between games)


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

It's been years since I added much to my ash waste nomad AM / IG army, however today I received a little packet containing a bunch of pikes for Macedonian of Greek ancient figures, excellent to build the hunting lances for my 'rough riders' on bikes! So I started and finished this very first - but very awesome! - rough rider. This model is converted using parts of perhaps 4 different companies


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

And a second rough rider ready! I dub thee 'Uglyfuck'


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Third rough rider is ready!



And then there were three!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Mare said:


>


reminds me a bit of mad max, looks awesome !


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> reminds me a bit of mad max, looks awesome !


Yeah, thanks  I am hugely inspired by postnuclear themes in this one, Mad Max mirrors it perfectly indeed! But the thanks go to the original Necromunda fluff, all these 'troops' are ash waste nomads from the desolated areas in between the Necromunda hive cities. I even use the nomad gang rules for army composition (little to no commissars, ash waste priests however are allowed, all troops have rebreathers of some kinds, all infantry have camo capes, long rifles but no flamers, only a few heavy support vehicles like scavenged tanks...)

I wonder however if I might one day also make these troops somewhat competitive again. They do allright against other horde armies like orks, but a recent game against Necrons just blew them away with little effort...


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

It's been six months or more since I placed something on this blog - since I had something to place.

But now, I have been 'baptized' in the use of AM formations, of which I knew nothing before, being a 7th ed virgin...

This has allowed me to do what I wanted to do with my Nomad army, namely taking more Fast Attack options. 2 sentinel and 1 rough rider squads had depleted my FA slots, With the sentinels in a recon formation, I could finally add my take on Taurus and Taurus Venators (see the drop troop list for it's rules).

So, to bitbox lane, where I scavenged a German WW2 halftrack and 'rustified' it after major conversions. 

Not that this is only the base colour. More to follow (one day).



 

And the new army list! I purposely chose to first limit it to a 1000 points, because they all need a whole lot of paint and attention.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks great all around. Viewing the list the only thing that got to me was the plasmaguns which I felt to be alittle to high-tech for some nomads to have around. But then again keeping them rare is a way around that.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> Looks great all around. Viewing the list the only thing that got to me was the plasmaguns which I felt to be alittle to high-tech for some nomads to have around. But then again keeping them rare is a way around that.


Thanks! But as this is Necromunda extrapolated to 40K: Nomads have access to plasma guns, they just can't have flamers, alas. The 'Nomad grenadiers' are these models, which I have had since 25 years now: http://theionage.com/products/ib05-retained-esquires. I see them as the pooled 'special forces', with the best weapons and armour. I also see it as OK to give melta and plasma weapons to company HQ/platoon HQ/special weapon squads as family or clan heirlooms and status symbols of powerful warlords.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Actually, the list was incorrect! This one is correct. They have a total of three plasma guns, with the veteran grenadiers.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

So, I have finished my Taurus Venator equivalent and updated the bases on the first 10 ash waste nomads. Here just a load of pictures.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Not knowing when I'll find time & attention to continue with my little 40K force, I have made the effort to gather up my finished models and have them pose before my camera  Outside for a change, since I have been very slow to realize that very much improves the quality of the pictures taken...

With some of my converted Necromunda scenery present.

Purple tribe;



Blue tribe:



Yellow tribe:



Nomad venator conversion:



First three Nomad rough riders:



The force assembled (but far from complete):


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

friggin' epic. Where did you get that venator from?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm nice! Certainly looks good. Not to sure with its gsme effects for necromunda more specifically but still cool models and paintjob.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> friggin' epic. Where did you get that venator from?


Well, it was a German WW2 halftrack, just a scale model, which I have had for many years. I added the wheels of another scale model, a Hummvee. Then I plundered my extensive bitbox to give it crewmembers, twinlinked lascannon and extra bitzzzz. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Battman said:


> Hmm nice! Certainly looks good. Not to sure with its gsme effects for necromunda more specifically but still cool models and paintjob.


I don't know what you mean? This army originally started as my Necromunda gang. So I follow the basic rules of the Necromunda ash waste nomad doctrine (http://files.sigil.biz/data/fo_031_ash_wastes_nomads.pdf): no flamers, all have respirators or some such, quite a few sniper rifles. All equipment is scavenged and rusty, and all models have grey camo cloaks which they use to hide and ambush.

Here my latest Necromunda gang: https://yaktribe.org/necromunda/gang/view/13508/The+Ashgallow+Nomads


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

It has been a while, but I have completed a whole lot of ash waste nomads for my alternative IG/AM light infantry army:

- 6 scout sentinels
- 30 more 'guardsmen'
- grenadiers (veterans with carapace armour)
- 6 more rough riders on bikes.

I will begin placing pictures of the rough riders here, the other pictures is for when the sun is back!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

First time checking the plog, love the theme, very mad max esque great modelling and converting, a well deserved cookie


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Old Man78 said:


> First time checking the plog, love the theme, very mad max esque great modelling and converting, a well deserved cookie


Thanks!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool looking force.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

This abandoned Imperial Guard truck (actually a Soviet Ural model truck but who cares?) has clearly seen better days! 



The Ash Waste nomads have turned the truck into a heavy stubber gun position:



6 heavily converted rusted out scout sentnels:





The Greens:



The Whites:



The Reds:



60 basic nomads (6 IG platoons with sergeant/warchief and autoguns/lasguns:



The grenadiers, the elite of the ash waste nomads: veterans with carapace armour:



And a family picture!


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally, at long last, I have finished my extreme rough rider conversion project! 10 with hunting lances, 2 with melta guns.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking squad, from the bases up. Well done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good balance of unique cycles and common feel.


----------

